# Troy Lee Designs KG 5450 Knee/Shin Guard



## jdvillegas (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm looking into buying knee-shin guards and the Troy Lee seem to be the best fit so far. The only downside that I find is that you have to take off your shoes to wear them on and off and I fear that they might get hot in warm conditions. I live in Colombia so wintery spring and humid summer are separated by only a 3 hour drive 

Any recommendations to alternatives on the Troy Lee are also welcome!


----------



## kwoodward (Jan 22, 2012)

I've tried a lot of knee pads and the 5450s are the best I've ever worn ... by far. Wish I'd tried them sooner ... would have saved a lot of time money. They are comfortable, easy to ride/climb in, sturdy and definitely keep their cool in the heat. You cannot go wrong with these and won't be sorry. But as everyone says you should buy a size smaller than you usually wear. I'm 6-5 and 195 pounds and Mediums are just right.


----------



## jdvillegas (Aug 14, 2014)

kwoodward said:


> I'm 6-5 and 195 pounds and Mediums are just right.


Thanks for the review I will get them immediately. Now I have the size doubt. I'm 160pounds and 5'10'', normal-muscled legs.. Do you recommend me to get the Smalls? then??


----------



## kwoodward (Jan 22, 2012)

I haven't worn a size Medium since I was 15 years old but its perfect for me and not tight at all. So I would say definitely order the small. I normally wear XL and Large in everything. Know it sounds odd but remember it is better to have kneeguards fit a little snug rather than have them loose and slipping. I have heard that the elbow guards run normal size but if you look at 5450 reviews everyone says to size down on the kneeguards. Good luck!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I never use my 5450 anymore because they are too hot for my location and I usually need more skin coverage.
Their sock like back side holds in too much heat for me to use.
They do protect well and are fairly comfortable when pedling.
I give them a 7/8 out of 10.


----------



## Biocoug1 (Feb 26, 2014)

jdvillegas said:


> I'm looking into buying knee-shin guards and the Troy Lee seem to be the best fit so far. The only downside that I find is that you have to take off your shoes to wear them on and off and I fear that they might get hot in warm conditions. I live in Colombia so wintery spring and humid summer are separated by only a 3 hour drive
> 
> Any recommendations to alternatives on the Troy Lee are also welcome!


I bought both these knee pads and the elbow pads that match. 
Xsportprotectivegear.com has tge combo for 104 bucks. seperatly they are 150 bucks so thats a smoking deal. My take on protection gear is wear it. 200 bucks on gear is cheaper than 1 trip to the hospital. Im not looking for the cool factor and I dont care if people think Im overdoing it. They dont pay my rent and I cant afford an injury.

Bottom line, we aren't pro's with sponsors. So protect yourself.


----------

